# Next AC's name...



## in-a-pickle (Jul 22, 2014)

What should the next AC be called? This is sorta random, but I think "Happy Trails" would be cute, with a focus on exploration and traveling.

So far its:
Population Growing
Wild World
City Folk
New Leaf
.....what's next?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 23, 2014)

Definetly not "Animal Crossing: Wii U" or whatever device it will be on. Im not sure since acnl JUST came out last year and I don't want to focus on the next game already.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 23, 2014)

Assassin's Creed: Unity


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2014)

New-New Leaf.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 23, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Game of Loans


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 23, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Newer Leaf U


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 23, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Old Leaf

ACOL


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 23, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Thank U


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 23, 2014)

the Gamecube one's called Population Growing?? I never thought of it that way huh. I thought it was some like side note on the box


----------



## shoujofighter (Jul 23, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Winter Wonderland
idk


----------



## nard (Jul 23, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Mayoral Power.


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 23, 2014)

Animal Crossing: This Time It's Personal


----------



## mishka (Jul 24, 2014)

animal crossing: open world


????
idk lol im not creative


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Nook's communism


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Jul 24, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Snowcapped 

Would pretty much be like a normal Animal Crossing game, except in Snowcapped  there would be Mt. Fuji (or whatever). It would be an active volcano that erupts whenever the mayor's likability gets too low, forcing villagers to abandon the town and the mayor to rebuild some things. So it'd sort of be like starting over without resetting. The town would be in the forest at the base of the mountain and the very top would be a snowcapped peak, surrounded by a winding road filled with shops and activities (AKA Main St.) A new NPC that is a salamander volcanologist would live on the peak and alert the mayor whenever the volcano gets close to erupting, so the mayor can consult with Isabelle to see what should be done to avoid the eruption. If they want that. 

^Sorry for the in-depth description. I get pretty into this stuff ^_^"


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 26, 2014)

No More Animal Crossing: Desperate Struggle


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 27, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Star Town? (This is a awful name)


----------



## Bcat (Jul 27, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Goodbye Social Life


----------



## Wataru (Jul 27, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Season's Magic ?


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 27, 2014)

Animal crossing: humble beginnings


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 27, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Gluten Free


----------



## Skep (Jul 27, 2014)

Animal Crossing: All Of Your Hybrids Will Die


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 28, 2014)

IslandGuy said:


> Animal Crossing: Gluten Free



oh my god no, i sadly am allergic to gluten


----------



## itsukyonlove (Jul 28, 2014)

Animal Crossing : As an RPG


----------



## Mariah (Jul 28, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> oh my god no, i sadly am allergic to gluten


Good thing it's gluten free then.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 28, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Good thing it's gluten free then.



yet gluten is so good. I can't imagine inflicting that pain on others.


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 28, 2014)

Animal Crossing HD

(Oh please no...)


----------



## brickwall81 (Jul 28, 2014)

New Super Animal Crossing U


----------



## a potato (Jul 28, 2014)

It depends on what the new feature is. We'll just have to wait and see!
I do not think it will have any Wii U references, (U, HD, etc...) but you never know.


----------



## Michelangelo (Jul 29, 2014)

This may sound a bit silly but...Animal Crossing: U-niverse? (If the next one is on Wii U.)


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 29, 2014)

Michelangelo said:


> This may sound a bit silly but...Animal Crossing: U-niverse? (If the next one is on Wii U.)



It would awesome if they turned animal crossing into an epic mmo. I've always wanted to be a level 99 Kid Cat with Peewee as a mount. Maybe a little anchovy as a pet.


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 29, 2014)

"Animal Crossing: The Mayor Rules!"


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 29, 2014)

Anime crossing: Mariah is sacred


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 29, 2014)

Animal Crossing: During Traffic Rush

Like a mini installment which is, essentially, a Frogger rip-off.


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 29, 2014)

Animal Crossing: Taking Charge
? this caused me extreme frustration and it still got a sucky outcome oh well


----------



## ForkNayon (Aug 1, 2014)

Animal Crossing: I'm Going to Move in Ontop of Your Paths and Ruin Your PWP Ideas


----------

